

Show HN: Platform for making android apps betters - kodeshpa

Hi All<p>There's a lot involved in managing mobile application. To make it easier, we've brought together the best parts on a single platform.<p>Frictionless Beta Distribution: 
        1. Developer can simply upload and distribute android apps seamlessly to users and platform keep a track of downloads, crashes, feedback.<p>Real-time Crash Reporting: 
       1. With 1 line of code, you can enable crash reporting for your app and monitor crashes in real time for beta as well as for your market version.<p>Listen to users &#38; improve rating.
      1. You can enable in app support, provide a medium to your users to communicate with you with their comments, issues, feedback, feature requests. [It helps in app rating]<p>We soft launched beta last week and received great traction in developer community. We would like to invite you to have a look @zubhium . Really appreciate any feedback.
======
kodeshpa
Clickable <https://www.zubhium.com/>

------
rajsaheb
Just tried it , looks solid product. Looking forward to use it more.

------
kodeshpa
Thanks.

